# FWA 2012



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2012)

Whhhoooo all is going this year? Figured it's in March sooo now's the time to start talking about it obviously.
I will be going unless something happens in which case I will not be going. :V It will be my fist con.

I'll probably stay at the hotel depending on how many friends in Atlanta I remember having from when I lived there.

So, who all is going and where will you be hanging out? Any fursuiters from FAF heading there?
also I'll most likely be hanging around Bad-Dragon's booth because they're not going to be at AC. :[

ANYWAYS, I hope everyone enjoys their experience at the city with the WORST FUCKING TRAFFIC EVER. That is all.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 28, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Whhhoooo all is going this year? Figured it's in March sooo now's the time to start talking about it obviously.
> I will be going unless something happens in which case I will not be going. :V *It will be my fist con.*



Woah, woah. No one told me it was that kind of con. :v

I'll be going. First time going to this specific con. Heard good things about it from friends that go. Definitely will be at the hotel. Definitely will be suiting like... all the time. Hell yeah.
And yeah. Never been to Atlanta so let's see how well we get from the airport to the con itself. XDDD


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh god the airport traffic xD
Just get a taxi because I'm not kidding when I say Atlanta has some of the worst traffic ever x3


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah we were figuring taxi. I've heard Lewis Black bitch about MARTA too much to actually want to take that. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2012)

MARTA is awful yeah xD
Atlanta is a great city but jeezus their transportation sucks so bad.


----------



## Tanginello (Jan 31, 2012)

MARTA is actually way easier than messing with airport traffic and taxis in Atlanta get pretty expensive. I actually really recommend taking MARTA if you're staying downtown, there is a stop right by the hotel.

I've been to FWA a couple times and it is pretty great. This is my last year at this con so I'm looking forwards to it, even if I'm probably going to end up spending all my time drawing like crazy in the Artist Alley.


----------



## Flarei (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been in the/one of The Atlanta airport. I remember falling asleep and someone theived my candybar from my bag. Sadly, I will not be going. School conflicts, as does lack of money.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 3, 2012)

I might walk over that way at some point if I happen to not be home that weekend. I live downtown in midtown, so nothing is truly out of walking distance (or MARTA distance). And to be honest, only drive around here if you have either the patience of a saint or a death wish; most drivers around here really are that bad. MARTA isn't too bad either as long as you aren't the kind of person that absolutely can't stand being around people. I used it to get to/from school during the summer (3 months straight every other day) and I survived just fine.

EDIT: LOL, it's closer than I thought it might be. I guess time will tell then. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2012)

Turns out I probably won't be going due to some unrelated personal dramas. But when people go, be sure to link/upload pics in this thread please :3


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll be there, First time at FWA, and first time dealing at this con. HOPEFULLY IT GOES WELL.


----------



## Teal (Feb 5, 2012)

You guys are adorable talking about furry cons and stuff...


WHY CAN'T THERE BE ONE IN ARIZONA SO I CAN ACTUALLY GO TO ONE? Why........


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 5, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Turns out I probably won't be going due to some unrelated personal dramas. But when people go, be sure to link/upload pics in this thread please :3



Aw poopy. Drama should not interfere with contimes. Contimes are about fun. Especially when it comes to your first one.


TealMoon said:


> You guys are adorable talking about furry cons and stuff...
> 
> 
> WHY CAN'T THERE BE ONE IN ARIZONA SO I CAN ACTUALLY GO TO ONE? Why........


Pfft, who wants to go to a con in their own state? We're flying, beotches. We get to deal with the TSA and figuring out how to properly pack a mass of suits.

Actually that's hypocritical of me considering I'll be going to Texas Furry Fiesta at the end of the month. :x


----------



## DaibaHito (Feb 5, 2012)

I should be there if all things go well ^.^


----------



## Clint Webber (Feb 6, 2012)

Going with my buddies Boneitis, Dragonbeak, WolfYama, and a couple other friends!  I'll be in the Artist Alley most of the time! (this one will be my second year!)

I'm  also thinking of bringing along my Catherine sheep costume (just a generic sheep from the video game) . XD; It's  not quite a fursuit, but I thought it'd be appropriate! XDDD; bahaha I'm  thinking I'll wear it mostly during the evenings!
Here's a pic!


----------



## Houshou (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm going this year. It'll be my third time at FWA and it's by far, the best "ran" Con of all of them I've been to.

Though I'm being unfair to Uncle Kage. AC is without equal in size and sheer mass numbers than most other con's. Something somewhere with such a large con is bound to go wrong.

That being said. It's not like FWA hasn't had a "Tumble" or two... or seven. In it's past.


----------



## Mech (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking for some roomies for FWA if someone needs a place to crash. Got a nice room reserved, just wanting to split the costs some.


----------



## anghellic9 (Feb 6, 2012)

I never heard of FWA but Atlanta's not too bad of a flight. I've been to their airport a couple times while going to other places but I never really got to check anything out.


----------



## howling2themoon (Feb 7, 2012)

THis will be my first time going down to FWA and considering the fact that I have lived in Atlanta all my life it is a bit sad. I am looking forward to it alot, buying my tickets tmrw morning when my refund comes in. From what I here it is amazing and I can't wait, gots my camera so I will be filming alot and bringing a huge shirt to get signed by everyone, plan on getting sigs from every con in Ga this year


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 8, 2012)

Will be there with bells on! Well, maybe with bells on. Might be too festive. FWA is always a good time, and if you get bored, you can go have fun at the coke bottling plant!


----------



## Pensive (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be there with my suits! c: I'm pretty excited. This'll be my first FWA.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd' like to go and I've got a room lined up if I can make it and someone who's willing to go out of their way to drive me up there but I'm focusing my energies on getting a job at the moment.

Last year's FWA was an amazing amount of awesome and fun. But who knows I might yet be able to go.


----------



## Kindle (Feb 18, 2012)

I only *JUST* found out that it's going to be the same weekend I was planning to head to Atlanta for MoMoCon (which is down the block at the Marriott). So now I have to decide which rooms are cheaper and which one I'll be day passing. 

If anyone needs a roommate, let me know!


----------



## numunuucoyote (Feb 24, 2012)

It was kind of a last minute thing, but I'll be going. I don't have a room as of now, but I'd be glad to split the cost for a room to stay in.


----------



## RedReynart (Feb 25, 2012)

I am trying to go, just need a room and ride. Will be happy to split costs on any expences, gas and room costs. 

Have one possible person offering a room, just really need a ride.


----------



## angrynorsky (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll be driving down with a few buds if we can find a car...  First time in Atlanta, first time at a furry con, first FWA.  So excited!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll be driving up from Miami and staying at a motel 6 with somebody. I might be suiting but I doubt it'll be done by the time FWA rolls around. If it's not done it'll be debuted at Anthrocon or Elliotts spring gathering.

Look for the guy in all pink and that be me. lol


----------



## athdaraxen (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll be going! This is my first con too. <3 I got out lucky and will be staying at the Sheraton with some friends. <3 I can't wait to do art in this Artist's Alley place I keep hearing about, it sounds like so much fun! I'm so excited about the whole deal, more so since this is my first convention! 

If anybody has a 3DS and gets my Swapnote message are in for a special treat, but you won't know unless you get the message!


----------



## shannie (Mar 5, 2012)

This kitty will be there!


----------



## Braxia (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm looking for a room, I cant go unless I find space with someone, if youre low on room, I can sleep on the floor with my air matress.


----------



## Clint Webber (Mar 7, 2012)

If anyone is looking to stay in a room, they should check out the FWA Forums (like, from the official con website)! I saw several people already with rooms looking for roommates! http://forums.furryweekend.com/ Good luck!

I already posted in here, but for me it's exactly a week before the con!!! I'll be going down a bit early so I can hang out with my friends before the craziness goes down during the weekend! DX Again, I'm gonna be in the Artist Alley! I hope to be drawing a lot of cool characters! XD;


----------



## MischievousPooka (Mar 11, 2012)

I will be in artist alley!  This will be my third year for this con.  So far the con has been pretty fun.  Can't wait for the con to start.  It will be nice to see people again and meet some new one too.


----------



## Aero (Mar 11, 2012)

This will be my first con and I will be suiting. The fursona's name is xander and he is a saber tooth ferret. But no badges for the ferret.


----------



## Iffy350 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was thinking about going on Thursday. Never been to a con. I've been wanting to go for years but college always conflicted.
I'm a Bothan Male named Jakys Norr'Dren.


----------



## Clint Webber (Mar 13, 2012)

FFFFFFF, leaving for ATL tomorrow noon! So much excite! :3 Hope to make new friends there! (btw, I'm a tiny asian girl with short hair and will be in the Artist Alley most all weekend!) XD


----------

